# Not sure I would cook a ladyfish but...



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

http://outdooralabama.com/sherrill-dishes-delicious-underutilized-fish


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah I agree about the lady fish. Eating raw pinfish? Funny. Now one I disagree with is bonita. I had a cousin from up north and all he wanted was smoked bonita!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

offering different options I suppose.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My father in law will eat anything, and even he won't try ladyfish again. Might have to give the pinfish sashimi a go and I agree, if you cook Bonita right, it's not bad. I would rather use it for bait to catch tastier fish, but if I was hungry it'll eat.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Why? 

To overturn common opinion of poor quality table fish? 

To proof something?

To source the cheapest ingredients available? *****

I wish the best for whatever they are trying to achieve but it doesn't interest me at all. 

Years ago I would keep more than I could eat on a good fishing day and freeze some for later.............I don't even do that anymore and certainly will not be putting Ladyfish or Remora in the livewell either. There are way too many GREAT Table Fish to settle for anything that is even marginal at best much less poor quality. Maybe I'm Picky but if I am going to eat it and Pay to eat it .........It's gonna be Good. 

Best of luck but.. I'm Out.............The Gulf has way to Perfect of a Real Grouper Sandwich to pass up to eat a Pinfish.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Garbo said:


> Why?


Pinfish are okay if you fillet them sir. But trout are better if you can't get the yummy grouper :yes:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Garbo said:


> Why?
> 
> To overturn common opinion of poor quality table fish?
> 
> ...



I would imagine that some people see it as a challenge. About the same as trying to catch a sail on a fly rod or a big tarpon on light line. It could be done the normal way with heavy line, but some people just want a challenge. And if you could make some of those fish palatable, then you have accomplished something.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Garbo said:


> Why?
> 
> To overturn common opinion of poor quality table fish?
> 
> ...


I imagine to some degree, they are asking the question, how do you know it's not edible if you have never tried it?
Trying it so, you can from an opinion.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Pinfish have a strong iodine taste. Our taste buds are different so to one person the flavor maybe fine and to another person not so good. I have to agree with Garbo that there are much better tasting fish out there.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Hell just eat yur bait. Bay squid aint all that bad


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

My grandfather said back in the day " son, don't try and make chicken salad out of chicken manure" !


----------

